
Red Hat to support .NET - Enindu
http://developers.redhat.com/webinars/net-on-rhel-sneak-peek/
======
openplatypus
I know that this might sound a tad of topic but I love it.

As much as I like JVM and how performant it is, the .Net platform feels less
prone to stagnation and feature decay.

Add to that F# which I honestly don't know how I missed for so many years.

Exciting! .Net on Linux!

(yes I know about Mono, but so far it wasn't widely adopted due what I
understand is commercial support and performance issues)

------
tdyen
Wow I wonder what has driven this? Anybody know?

~~~
davidgerard
There's a large base of C# code, and there's a market to get it moved from
Windows to Linux.

~~~
chiph
And a large base of C# developers who can now easily deploy to RHEL servers.
Which will increase the need for support services for it all.

